# Wild camping in Seville Spain



## Pauline56 (Oct 2, 2012)

Can anyone help us.  We about to go to Seville and are looking for a site for 2 days.  We have looked at camp sites but they want the earth and we will not want to use any of their facilities as all we want to do is look around Seville before we move on to Granada.:wave:


----------



## kenspain (Oct 2, 2012)

Bit hard there try and find a industrial estate near  bythere you be ok parking on that and get a bus into town, Now get on the estate when most of them are closed find a garage and park  near that these places are patrolled buy the police at night if they ask you  what your doing just say a red light came on and a local police officer told you that this was a good garage. just make sure you go before they open next day:wave: good luck


----------



## spigot (Oct 2, 2012)

There is an aire on the river at the the marina at Puerto Gelves, bus stops outside to centre of town, costs app 12 euros inc wifi & all the usual facilities.
We stopped here to do some washing during the April feria last year, excellent location!


----------



## Ggohd (Oct 2, 2012)

*Seville Aires*

Have a look at the files in CAMPINGCAR-INFOS 
I count about five stops around Seville, all down loadable.
Bit of French helps, but not very complicated, can download as POIs as well


----------



## John H (Oct 2, 2012)

I can confirm the information given by spigot - the aire at Gelves is 10 euros plus about 2 euros for electricity. Co-ordinates: 37.33191N; 6.02417W. It is about 15 mins by public transport from the town centre. Check out www.campingcar-infos for more details. Have a good trip.


----------



## n brown (Oct 2, 2012)

seville is one of those places where some places aren,t safe.use the aire


----------

